# Calling all Illinois Hunter/Jumpers!



## SunriseNorth (Jan 10, 2010)

Currently I'm on my college's IHSA (Intercollegiat Horse Show Association, for those who arent familiar) Equestrian Team, showing is a blast, the season started off great, etc. However, I'm stuck in the advanced walk/trot/canter class. Why? Because the placement forms dont take your riding experience into account, only your showing experience. It doesnt matter what height I've schooled- the only thing they will take into account are the results from a "rated" (USEF/USHJA/IHJA) show. 
I could wait around and "point out" of my class (you gain certain points depending on your ribbon placement in the class), but with the size of these flat classes it would take me ages, so this coming spring/summer I'm just going to suck it up and spend the money to show some rated shows (the beauty of the equestrian team is that my college pays for everything!).

For all you Illinois Hunter/Jumpers- where do you recommend I start? 
I'll definetly be starting the summer off with a few schooling shows to prepare my horse, but I mean where do you recommend I start on the circuit? I'm totally green to the world of rated shows. How much do they differ from the IHSA type shows? Is there some magical list out there that can tell me where all thes shows are? I'd prefer to stay within a three hour raduis (in all directions) of the chicago suburbs so I dont have to venture that far off.
As I said, I'm really totally green- all these classifications!

Adult Amateur Hunter, Children’s Hunter, Children’s Hunter Pony, Children’s Jumper, Long Stirrup, Short stirrup, Adult Amateur Jumper, Pre-green hunter, Pony Hunter –small, medium, and large, Green Pony Hunter, Regular Conformation, Green Conformation, Regular Working Hunter, Green Working Hunter – 1st & 2nd year, A-O 18-35, 35+, A-O 3’3”, Junior small – 15 and under, 16-17; Junior large 15 & under, 16-17, Low Junior Jumper, Junior Jumper, Pony Jumper, A/O Jumper, Low A/O Jumper and Hunter Breeding, etc.

WHAT?!

I'm 19. I'll be riding either Hank, a 12/13 year old paint/qh geling or Heidi, a 9 year old halflinger/qh cross. Heidi is 14.2 (or 14.1, I can never rember exactly how tall), Hank is somewhere between 15.2 and 15.3, and I'm 5'9". Hank and I have schooled a course with jumps 2'3-2'6, and Heidi has schooled 2'- 2'3. 
What on earth sort of classes would we enter?
Approximately how much is it going to cost me per class?

Any information or tips would be much appreciated!


----------

